# OEM M&P pistol parts



## Casimir (Feb 2, 2013)

Been looking for a place I can get factory replacement parts for my M&P9 and 9c. I never had an issue with the factory parts and don't see the need for some high speed stuff that I keep finding on the net but S&W's website doesn't have any access to the parts that I've seen.

Both have a bit over 7k rounds through them and I'm going to do some training in a couple months that will involve a bit of shooting and I want to at least have a few common pieces in case they go out.

Haven't found any local shops around here that carry them or are in stock and already contacted S&W via email asking where I can find their OEM parts, but if any of you know where I can get them, I'd appreciate the knowledge.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 2, 2013)

What do you need?  Have you been having any issues?


----------



## Casimir (Feb 2, 2013)

no, I haven't, but I'd like to have some spare parts around. I like to be cautious. it may be a bit extraneous, but I don't like searching and needing for something when it actually does break.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 2, 2013)

I think Freefalling did a review of the M&P a while back.  May have been someone else or may have been a different gun, but I think it was him.  He might be able to shed some light.


----------



## AWP (Feb 2, 2013)

Look at the big brain on SkrewzLoose.

I have an M&P and I think SOWT does as well. For OEM parts? Other than Brownells or Midway I wouldn't know where to look. Aftermarket is a different story altogether. If you were to do ANY trigger work on it, go with Apex Tactical. When I'm at work tomorrow I can browse some of my bookmarks and see if anyone lists OEM parts.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 3, 2013)

Long term memory is pretty sharp
Short term mem...what were we talking about just now?


----------



## Casimir (Feb 3, 2013)

Lol, i know the feeling, I forgot what I ate for breakfast yesterday but could tell you my last qual score from march of 2011. I'll check those sites, but i think they were backordered last times I looked


----------



## Casimir (Feb 3, 2013)

K, cool Brownells has pretty much all of what i need in stock at reasonable prices. Phlegm solved! Thanks for the referral.


----------



## AWP (Feb 3, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Long term memory is pretty sharp
> Short term mem...what were we talking about just now?


 
I have noticed my long term is still pretty sharp but my short term is in the garbage. You know how many conversations/ email I would swear I've had/ sent, only to find out I didn't? If i don't write something down it never happened.


----------

